# Show Time



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LOS ANGELES PIGEON CLUB PAGEANT OF PIGEONSNOVEMBER 15,16,17,2007at National Orange Show Fairgrounds,SAN BERNARDINO,CALI...................A GOOD PLACE TO MEET MEMBERS OF PIGEON TALK AND TO SEE THE MANY PIGEON BREEDS


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Make plans to meet some pigeon talk members at the show. .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I'll be there. George wil you be there? Anyone else?

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yeah .. I'll be there as a visitor. I probably can only make it on the Saturday.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Do you live in Southern California,are you a member of Pigeon Talk,would you like to meet fellow members? If your answer to all these questions was yes Then why not let other members know that you will be at the PAGEANT of PIGEONS on Friday 16 or Saturday 17 NOVEMBER. You can see some wonderful pigeons and maybe able to meet some of the PT members that you only meet on this site. I will be at the American Show Racer or the Saddle Homer area drop by and say hello. .GEORGE *


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's tempting, especially since we did well at the Great Western. Mighty long drive, though. We _are_ thinking about going to the one in Fresno. I have to get the particulars from the club guys. Boy, the show bug has really bit me now!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> It's tempting, especially since we did well at the Great Western. Mighty long drive, though. We _are_ thinking about going to the one in Fresno. I have to get the particulars from the club guys. Boy, the show bug has really bit me now!


Please give it some serious thought .. The Pageant is just an amazing thing .. plus you would get to meet all us So Cal folks that are going and/or showing there.

Terry

PS .. Probably by then Mickaboo needs a "train" going south ..


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, I'm pretty sure they do, Terry. I'll talk to Steve about it. He does enjoy showing. I'd love to meet everyone.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure they do, Terry. I'll talk to Steve about it. He does enjoy showing. I'd love to meet everyone.


 HI Birdmom4ever,Hope that you can make it to the Pageant we should have about 4000 to 5000 birds.If you do enter birds be sure to submit your entry form by OCT 31 .GEORGE


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

George, how do I get an entry form? I didn't see them available on-line. Is there someone I can call?

Thanks,
-Cathy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi CATHY, Frank Barrachina show sec. his phone is909-797-9757 e-mail [email protected] it may be best to go with an e-mail as he is hard to reach by phone at times,but you could go both ways leave a message on his answering machine and the e-mail also if you have the PURE BRED MAGAZINE there is a entry form in the mag. .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Hi Cathy,

You can go to the LA Pigeon Club Web site and download the entry blank.

The url is http://lapigeonclub.com/pageant.html

Margaret


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you George and Margaret. I'll look into it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good going, George and Margaret! Put the pressure on ..  

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I think Im going also. It depends on my dads schedual as He just got his new job. If so I would go only friday or sat. Im aiming for sat. Caus if thats the only day terry can go I would want to meet her and everyone else. .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> I think Im going also. It depends on my dads schedual as He just got his new job. If so I would go only friday or sat. Im aiming for sat. Caus if thats the only day terry can go I would want to meet her and everyone else. .


Yep .. I'm shooting for Saturday .. hope to be able to see you there!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Michael, I _really_ hope you can go! You will have such a blast. I get a "pigeon high" just being at a show because it's so exciting seeing all the beautiful birds and visiting with other pigeon people.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well I will be at the show on the 15,16, 17 I will be at the SADDLE HOMER or the AMERICAN SHOW RACER AREA drop by and say hello.* GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> I think Im going also. It depends on my dads schedual as He just got his new job. If so I would go only friday or sat. Im aiming for sat. Caus if thats the only day terry can go I would want to meet her and everyone else. .


Michael,

I think you live fairly close to me. If you would like to go over with me and my husband on Sat. I'm sure we can work something out. I pm'd my phone # to you. Give me a call. I know you would love the Pagent of Pigeons. It is awesome.

Margaret


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Steve and I talked it over and it's just too logistically difficult for us to get to the Pageant. He's really busy at work and can't take off an extra couple days for the driving plus we have kids in school and a carpool I'm committed to, etc. I suppose we could fly down and ship the birds but I really don't want to do that. My daughter offered to drive them down herself but I don't like the idea of her driving all that way in her old car just to deliver our pigeons. One of these times we will have to fly down for the day (sans birds) just to see the show and meet some of you folks. BTW My grandma lived in San Bernardino so we visited regularly when I was growing up, but I haven't been down there since 1985. (She moved up here in '86 and died in '91.) 

We _are _going to the Fresno show, however, the Cavalcade of Pigeons. It's in Fresno the weekend of November 3-4. Anyone here going to that one?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Steve and I talked it over and it's just too logistically difficult for us to get to the Pageant. We _are _going to the Fresno show, however, the Cavalcade of Pigeons. It's in Fresno the weekend of November 3-4. Anyone here going to that one?


Cathy,

I totally understand the difficulty in logistics in getting to a show that is half the state away. I'd love to go to the Great Western, but.......well, someday, maybe.

Enjoy the Calvacade of Pigeons. I love the names some of the shows have!

Margaret


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi MARGARRET, The SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUB has a small show on DEC1 the FIESTA maybe around 300-400 birds. Its a 1 day thing on a Saturday. I will let you know more later.I hope that MICHEAL CAN COME UP TO THE pageant with you I go up and stay up there the drive back and forth is just to much at nite. .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pageant Of Pigeons*

JUST LIKE TO REMIND EVERY ONE THAT THE PAGEANT OF PIGEONS IS NEXT WEEK THE 15,16,17,THUR,FRI,SAT HOPE YOU CAN STOP BY AND SEE SOME OF THE BREEDS THAT ARE TALKED ABOUT HERE ON PIGEON TALK GEORGE


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I hope you guys will have a real good turnout for the Pageant. Next year I hope to get there. I'm tempted to fly down for the day but Steve is so busy at work I don't think we can get away again. And I don't want to go alone. 

I was really happy to see Dennis Soares at the Cavalcade. I was worried about him because of the fires. I hope other Southern California fanciers were spared, too.


----------

